# Marimo balls...



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Alright id like to pick up a few of these guys today:









I saw them at the petco a few towns south, and im headed that way today ne how! 

I was wondering if i could cut it and mold it around a piece of drift wood, tie it on with some dental floss or something till it adheres? or will this not work? Also ill put one in my sorority, but just as the ball, i think they are so cool and interesting looking! Do they need any serious light? or pretty low light? Thanks!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i found this info alexx:

*Well, for one thing, this algae is a dream-come-true aquarium inhabitant. Its an exception to that "avoid algae at all costs" rule most aquarists have. Tame as they may look, these guys are like nutrient vacuums and will out compete practically any other algae which tries to grow in the same water body as itself. This, of course, keeps the water that it grows in crystal clear. Marimo is non-invasive too, so it won't spread and infest the tank it grows in, but remain in its ball form. Also, Marimo can actually move around by itself! Well...almost. It traps air bubbles when it photosynthesizes and under high light conditions, it traps enough air to move around the tank(if there are more bubbles on one side) or even float. Thus its not unusual to see it in one corner of its tank in the morning and at a different location in the evening.*

*Hardiness: Just won't die.*
*Growth speed: Sloth personified*​*Generally, Marimo is extremely hardy and it is actually very difficult to kill...** They will survive in temperatures between 3-30 degrees C, with a preference for cooler water. . Marimo is very forgiving when it comes to light as well. Basically, if you see it producing bubbles of oxygen you've got a good spot. Note that it will stop doing this when the carbon dioxide in the water runs low.*


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

hmmm, ya i read alot of that stuff, it seems amazing, i might even get one and make some smaller balls for my 2 2.5 gallons to keep the water cleaner. cuz after a few days they get a bit cloudy. 

I guess the driftwood idea i have would be ok?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I love those!!!! I think I may get one or two for my Sorority.... Err future sorority.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

haha, well im off, ill let you guys know what i make out with!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ya it should be fine growing on the driftwood, BOIL the driftwood first though!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

how long!? im setting up my 5 gal today and 2marrow.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have 2 of these one is in my Soriety and the other is in my 44 gallon. I have had them for several months and they do grow very slow. They may float when you fisrt put them in your tank but do not worry they will sink shortly. Very, very easy to take care of. I personally would not tear them appart because they look very pretty as a ball.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They sound pretty cool.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

for your driftwood, boil the water until it stops turning brown, it wont hurt the tank to have tanins in it, but, itll take a month or 2 to get it out. i boiled my driftwood for hours and hours to get it all out, and kept changing the water every few hours. and let it cool obviously before u put it in.

ya i like the ball shape too, the stores never seem to look too good when i look for some though


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

actually heres a funny story, i finally met my inlaws this past august. the weekend they came down, i was boiling my driftwood, 3 large pieces, it turned out one piece i had to boil basically 12 hours a day for 3 days! my motherinlaw kept laughing at me telling me how she was gonna go home and tell everyone what a crazy nut for a daughterinlaw she had. boiling wood for 3 days, can u imagine? lol

she said, never in all my 65 years have i ever seen wood being boiled.........lol


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL Thats funny. I got moss balls off of ebay they came all the way from Hong Kong.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ya i love the look of them, i keep my eye out for them everywhere
i think its really cool how they can move around the tank too


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

So... the petco i visited was awful! the moss balls they had were very... icky looking most of the plants were dead and black.... i decided to not buy from them. But there is a petco right near where im going ot dinner 2night, so i might stop in there if the g/f lets me, she wouldnt even come in to petco today hahha. I really want a few!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm so excited to get mine. I've always wanted them, they're cute and very pracitical. I hope my boy likes his. I just have to remember to go buy a light for his tank, lol.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd like to get some of these for the 10 gal tank that I'm currently setting up, but the ones I see at Petco always look pretty grungy


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I just got 5 from ebay. They're coming from the UK but they were 5 (3-5cm each) for something like 8 bucks. Free shipping. We'll see how they arrive. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=180423203645&Category=66794&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D2


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Well they had a nice bigger one that looks GREAT, i asked the lady to get it out for me, then i asked how much, 10 bux!!! for one!! ???? i couldnt believe it, so i didnt get it lol. ive never orderd crap offline.. so i donno how to do that stuff... although i want to...


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I think I'm going to buy the 5 from that seller off eBay as well


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Its not hard Alex and they are alot cheaper on ebay. Just make sure to check out the sellers rateing on there it is a good way to know if they are ligit or not.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

jeez id need like 20 balls lol


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I just ordered the 5 from that seller on eBay, so hopefully they make it over the pond alright...


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

alexxx i dont know if you already know this, but i figured id share this info. i read that because they also filter water, that taking them and squeezing them out in used tank water about once a month will keep them healthy, clean and fresher to filter the water.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

how hard do i squeeze? i dont want to bust it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Elaina, did you get your Marimos from that seller yet? Mine haven't arrived yet. It's been a while!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

No I haven't! I was just going to post something on here about it too... I ordered mine last monday, and I think it said they needed ~7-10 buissness days to get here.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Well darn. I guess their going by snail post. :/ Free isn't quick I guess?


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Haha, apparently not. I have some plants, and driftwood coming from eBay too. So I've been waiting on the mail delivery like everyday this week!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

These seem interesting. Just wondering how they'd work in an uncycled, filtered tank. Anyone?

OH, and are they okay in a 5 gallon?


----------



## kittytango (Nov 5, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> So... the petco i visited was awful! the moss balls they had were very... icky looking most of the plants were dead and black.... i decided to not buy from them. But there is a petco right near where im going ot dinner 2night, so i might stop in there if the g/f lets me, she wouldnt even come in to petco today hahha. I really want a few!


That's funny my boyfriend always waits in the car when I go to fish stores and he say's he'll leave me there if I don't come out in 10 minutes!

I also bought my balls off ebay, they came in great condition and I've had them for over 2 years. I have 3 in my 3 gallon and 4 in my 50 gallon. they grow very slowly. They can break up and become more smaller balls. I haven't broken them apart myself, but 2 of my larger ones broke up on there own and became smaller balls that aren't as well shaped.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Alright, I did some research and I think these things are pretty neat! I just bought 3 online. I hope they get here okay!


----------

